# ADA plant rack



## Garuf (5 Feb 2009)

http://216.239.59.100/translate_c?hl=en ... eQe4ZBAmgA
Just found this while skulking about on the internet, looks good doesn't? Apparently its purpose is for "propagation of the leaf" so I'm thinking it'd be a good one for if you're after bulking out some plants relatively cheaply.


----------



## Luketendo (5 Feb 2009)

Wow, sorry to take it away from plants but that would make a great marine tank.


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2009)

No it wouldn't. The front glass is only a 3rd of the tank height.


----------



## Superman (5 Feb 2009)

Are these like the display tanks that you see in the LFS.


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2009)

They're for growing out cuttings in an emerse environment, the plants go on the shelve, the water from the out pipe sprays over them keeping them moist and supplied with nutrients. Quite nifty I thought.


----------



## samc (5 Feb 2009)

that does look quite good i should say it would cost quite abit though


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2009)

Yeah but you could bodge one up with a filter and some plants pots for half the price, it's all about ideas.


----------



## samc (5 Feb 2009)

yh i was just thinking the same maybe even make one out of perspecs which i cheap, good idea


----------



## Luketendo (5 Feb 2009)

Garuf said:
			
		

> No it wouldn't. The front glass is only a 3rd of the tank height.



OH, in that case replace the front and it would .


----------



## Ed Seeley (5 Feb 2009)

I'd be a bit worried with the cuttings/emersed plants drying out too much with an open front!  Stick a pair of sliding doors on it (and a cover glass) and you'd be able to have a lot more control of the humidity in there.


----------



## Garuf (5 Feb 2009)

Yeah I'd use an old tank with some shelving, no need to worry about co2 addition then just ferts very now and then.


----------

